# Onkyo 606 Bi-amping necessary??



## bozobytes (Nov 23, 2008)

Still searching for a AVR. I was looking at the Onkyo 606, 706 ,or the 806 AVR's, and noticed this on the 606 * below. 

On the rear of the AVR they have the right/left FRONTS, and right/left SURROUND inputs, a center, a sub and right/left Surround back speakers for BI-Amp for front speakers is this necessary? How would one go about hooking this up? I only have a 10x12x8h room,so I won't be using any other zones. The underlined is confusing...it says surround back for bi-amp front speakers? :coocoo:


* From Onkyo Spec page-


> Bi-Amping Capability for High-Impact Movies and Music
> 
> The TX-SR606’s surround back speaker channels enhance the ambience and sound effects of movies. They can also be used with the front left and right channels to provide two separate amplification channels for compatible bi-amping speakers (i.e. those with two sets of input terminals). In effect, two separate channels drive the woofer and tweeter of each front speaker. This improves sound quality by maximizing power to the low-/mid- and high-range frequencies, respectively. It also gives you a more powerful, dynamic soundfield for two-channel music and movie sound effects.


For my small room, I was thinking that I don't need a monster $1300.99 marantz 7002, or even an Onkyo 805 for $1,062.99, but something lower in price.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

bozobytes said:


> Still searching for a AVR. I was looking at the Onkyo 606, 706 ,or the 806 AVR's, and noticed this on the 606 * below.
> 
> On the rear of the AVR they have the right/left FRONTS, and right/left SURROUND inputs, a center, a sub and right/left Surround back speakers for BI-Amp for front speakers is this necessary? How would one go about hooking this up? I only have a 10x12x8h room,so I won't be using any other zones. The underlined is confusing...it says surround back for bi-amp front speakers? :coocoo:
> 
> ...


Bi-amp features are what the manufactor like to put into add some more options to the consumer. It cost very little in terms of production cost and what it comes down to is if the owner prefers to use it or not. 

Those receivers would meet the needs to achieve dolby specs, and one of them exceeds it. Overkill? Probobly so by those minimum standards. 
There is no separate analogue SW gain in the 7002. Support is difficult to get for Marantz. I have seen some reports by users of the 805 they mostly seem to have trouble switching audio formats.

I hear the Denon's are pretty good but I have not followed those a whole lot.


----------



## bluejay (Sep 10, 2007)

> For my small room, I was thinking that I don't need a monster $1300.99 marantz 7002, or even an Onkyo 805 for $1,062.99, but something lower in price.


That is exactly what influenced me to buy a mid price unit, and believe me, it was that or nothing, ($499.00). Depending on your listening levels and speaker efficiency, you may find the receiver getting warm. I am sure they are made to take it without issues and you can read up on it in other threads. 

I am currently driving the surround speakers with our surplus stereo amp, effectively splitting out some of the power requirements and heat. I am not saying I have to do this, it is more like insurance, it helps if you can do it.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Bi-amping speakers is more a gimmick unless your speakers are upper end. As far as what receiver you would get the most bang for buck out of the Onkyo TX SR805 is by far the best. Your price of $1,062.99 for the 805 seems high? have you looked here. Do not go with the 806 as it has issues.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

bozobytes said:


> Still searching for a AVR. I was looking at the Onkyo 606, 706 ,or the 806 AVR's, and noticed this on the 606 * below.
> 
> On the rear of the AVR they have the right/left FRONTS, and right/left SURROUND inputs, a center, a sub and right/left Surround back speakers for BI-Amp for front speakers is this necessary? How would one go about hooking this up? I only have a 10x12x8h room,so I won't be using any other zones. The underlined is confusing...it says surround back for bi-amp front speakers? :coocoo:


Don't worry that's an extra feature in case that you have speakers that can be bi-amped (most of the time you'll use just the front speakers terminals...


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

bozobytes said:


> The underlined is confusing...it says surround back for bi-amp front speakers? :coocoo:


The rear channel amps are used for bi-amping your front speakers meaning that you will only have the ability to run a 5.1 speaker setup if you bi-amp your front speakers.


----------

